
Golang: How to Connect to MySQL / MariaDB or Postgres Over an SSH Connection - recentdarkness
https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/5blhz3/how_to_connect_to_mysql_mariadb_or_postgres_over/
======
DrScump
(removed)

